# The "I have a new Sephora!" Haul



## zeitghost (Sep 10, 2010)

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/s...n/f98d76a2.jpg


Too Faced's Caribbean In A Compact in Snow Bunny, Philosophy's Candied Apple, Philosophy's Pumpkin Spice Muffin, Stila's Convertible Color in Orchid, Urban Decay's Eyeshadow Primer Potion, Stila Eyeshadow Quad in Montmartre, Sephora Mineral Makeup, Stila All Over Luminizer (sample), Josie Maran Argan Oil, Stila Multi-Effect Mascara, Sephora Volume Mascara, Sephora Atomic Volume Mascara, Sephora Eyeshadow in Aspen Summit, Stila Lip & Cheek Stain in Pomegranate Crush, Stila Lip Rouge in Pucker, Sephora Eyeliner in Silver Green.


----------



## jujubot (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice haul!  The Philosophy products that you chose are in scents that remind me of Autumn =)


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

Drooling.  Those Bath products look nummy


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice haul!  Snow bunny is very nice, and I love the Montmartre quad


----------



## juicycouture328 (Sep 13, 2010)

I lovee Philosophy. Nice haul.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jujubot* 

 
_Nice haul!  The Philosophy products that you chose are in scents that remind me of Autumn =)_

 
lol I know it's fall when I bust out the philosophy stuff and get a pumpkin spice from starbucks


----------



## lara (Sep 19, 2010)

Snow Bunny is the _best_. Buff that bad boy on your cheekbones and over your lids when you're completely hungover and blammo, instant sleep faker.


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice haul! Nothing like new Philosophy to make you want to shower more often than possible.


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naturallyfab* 

 
_lol I know it's fall when I bust out the philosophy stuff and get a pumpkin spice from starbucks_

 
I'm not the only one thinking of the Pumpkin Spice drinks lol

Congrats on the new Sephora haul


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been off coffee for a almost 2 months, but when the pumpkin spice lates came back, i decided i would have one once in a while... Today was a day when i needed more caffeine than tea offers, so i got one.

To the OP; I see it was your birthday, so Happy Birthday! (i saw your got the Bday present from the BI)
The pomegranate stain is GORGEOUS on the lips and cheeks. Just dont make the mistake of trying to brush it on your cheeks, put some on your fingers and then blend. Otherwise, the initial applicator stroke will leave a line. 
Did you get a Stila Holiday set in a silver clutch?? It looks like your lip stain is smaller sized. If so i got that 2 Christmases ago when it came out. nice kit!


----------

